# Zebra Soap



## bombus (Oct 25, 2009)

Here's the soap I sliced this morning. It is anise scented.


----------



## holly99 (Oct 25, 2009)

Yep, very zebra-ish! Cool!


----------



## Jody (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## rubato456 (Oct 25, 2009)

nice job!


----------



## artisan soaps (Oct 25, 2009)

..


----------



## Vic1963 (Oct 26, 2009)

I like it !!  Good Name for it, it is very zebra-like.


----------



## Miss_Melissa (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow!!!  Beautiful! Black lines are so thin!!! How did you do that?


----------



## dopersoaper (Oct 26, 2009)

nice job..I"m always in awe of everyone's swirls. Everyone does such a nice job on them.


----------



## bombus (Oct 26, 2009)

Miss_Melissa said:
			
		

> Wow!!!  Beautiful! Black lines are so thin!!! How did you do that?



Happy accident-
I poured at pretty thin trace, then used a chopstick for the swirling.
I don't know if I can repeat it, though  :?


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 26, 2009)

Looks great, bet is smells divine!


----------



## bombus (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks, all.

Yes, Tabitha- I love anise. I find myself smelling the bars every time I pass them by. Can't wait to try these.


----------



## cwayneu (Oct 28, 2009)

Very cool. I love it.


----------



## topcat (Oct 28, 2009)

I have got to get me some anise - that soap looks awesome!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 28, 2009)

Bombus, that soap looks absolutely delicious.  :wink:


----------

